# Butterfly Cage



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2003)

Ok, I started DMing an AU game about four weeks ago, and I just got around to doing the story hour, so you'll have to forgive me for the vagueness of details and battles.

Our cast of characters for the first game is as follows:

*Gratz* - Loresong Faen Greenbond 2
*Ro-Corron* - Giant Giant 1/Mageblade 2
*Toko* - Human Wolverine Totem Warrior 2
*Razel Dravador* - Human Runethane 2 (has the Wealthy talent, plays himself as a noble)
*Zara* - Verrik Magister 2
*Tigaron* - Sibeccai Unfettered 2

Since most of our first session was taken up with character creation (we only had about three AU books between all of us, and several people had little prior knowledge of AU, so this took a while), I decided to do a simple little dungeon crawl, courtesy of my Dungeon Deck.

For those that don't frequent www.diamondthrone.com, it's essentially a site for all sorts of fan-created AU things, run by three individuals selected by Monte Cook off his message boards.  They're called the Council of Magisters, and they review everything that goes up on the website.  I've had a few things put up on the page, including an adventure scenario called Butterfly Cage (second link in third heading, labled "here").  Thusly this first post will be about that mostly.  I found that while as a scenario it's nice, it required a lot of improvisation.  I had to do a lot of spontaneous map-making, and to serve the story better I changed the tactics and even the suggested events of what I presented on the website.  I hope to compile these to make a more complete adventure for DiamondThrone.com sometime soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2003)

Ok, the first adventure(with my Dungeon Deck) I'm going to call:

*The Tale of the Random Dungeon Exploration* _or a living example of every horror film every made._

The day was dark, dreary, and wet.  The party had ridden through a soaking rain all day long, guarding this caravan on the way to the large town of Hardak.  There were rumors about Hardak, rumors of both gold and magic, which is what drew the party members to go there.  This caravan job was an easy way to get there.

Yet today's journey was inturrupted most rudely by the road collapsing underneath the party.  Only Tigaron and Razel (if memory serves me right) fell in, everyone else managed to spring to the sides.  The found themselves in a room that contained a table, a cabinet, a large cage full of puffball mushrooms, and two doors on opposite sides.  One was clear, the other was partially covered with dirt, debris, and leaves.  These two started exploring while the rest of the party tried to use rope and whatnot to lower themselves down.  During the ensuring chaos, Toko ended up "appropriating" Ro-Corran's silk rope and a piton.  

Eventually the party got down into the room through rope or jumping or whatever, and began to explore the room,  Tigaron found out that the cabinet held several torture instruments, while Toko went over to explore the half-hidden door.  He discovered it had an evil, insolent little face scratched onto it.  Razel recognized it as no rune he knew, and he and Toko began clearing the way in.  The rest of the party explored the rest of the room, taking a look at the table (sturdy but plain), the cage of mushrooms, and the other door.

No one was really looking at the mushrooms overly closely, so they were rather surprised when several mushrooms, which were skulls actually, came out of the cage an over to bite them.  The party smashed a few, and Tiargon locked one in the torture instrument chest, where it thumped around, trying to get out without much success.  

What happened next, and for the rest of the session was an exercise in splitting the party, simultaneous multi-group combat, and lone exploration.  

Razel and Toko went into the room with the evil face on the door, finding a room full of cages, a body or two, and two other doors.  They explored the room, then opened one door, finding another, partially preserved body in the room.  It then proceeded to leap up and attack them.  Toko got in a few good hits, before both ran out of the room, slammed the door and held it shut.

Back over with the rest of the party, they opened the other door in the main room and went into what seems to be a kind of holding place.  There was a rack, a pit in the ground with a grate over it, a large trapdoor, and another door as well.


----------

